# Here is some baby quilts I have made



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

This one was for my first great grandson.
Next ones are for relatives of my daughter in law
And one I made for a great, great niece that was born premi, and is still in the hospital after 2 months. They wanted it to bring her home with but I am worried it may have to be used for the unthinkable. She has started losing weight.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wonderful colourful quilts. I'm sure the parents of the children were thrilled to receive them. Sorry to hear of the struggles of the premie, and will pray the "unthinkable" doesn't happen and she will be brought home in your lovely quilt.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thank you, Belfrybat. She is such a pretty baby. My niece has had lots of struggles in her life and has been hooked on drugs and had to spend some time in prison but has gotten her life turned around. This is her great grandbaby.


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

Very pretty. Good job!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Was good to see these lovelies. I always thought baby quilts had to have baby animals on them - now I know different.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Beautiful. I especially like the sailboats.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Lovely quilts. I am sure they will be loved.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Love them all, and I really like you label too. Hugs to your niece & her baby.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Belfrybat said:


> Wonderful colourful quilts. I'm sure the parents of the children were thrilled to receive them. Sorry to hear of the struggles of the premie, and will pray the "unthinkable" doesn't happen and she will be brought home in your lovely quilt.


Praise the Lord she got to go home father's day. What an awesome present for my great nephew.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Ruby said:


> Praise the Lord she got to go home father's day. What an awesome present for my great nephew.


That's wonderful news! And on Fathers Day!

I have been following this thread as I am about to start a baby quilt of my own for my first grandchild due in late November.

So glad this little girl got to go home in her quilt!


----------

